# Grey Turkey



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I was in Hamiltons Bait shop at west branch getting minnows when i saw a turkey on the scale. This Turkey was almost 21 pounds had a short beard and atleast half inch spurs. But what got me was the fact that this turkey was GREY!!! It was all grey and looked like someone took a paint brush and splecked black paint over it. There were some spots that had black spots the size of quarters. Just wondering if anyone had seen anything like this before.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Get yours eyes checked neibor!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They're called smoke phase or ghost phase by some people. I have seen some in pix & one mounted, but never one personally. I'd almost be afraid of shooting one for fear of it being a domestic.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve seen one in person, and quite a few in pictures. I can&#8217;t imagine a wild turkey being any prettier than a smoke phase. They&#8217;re actually quite distinguishable from domestic, since domestic are typically white.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> Get yours eyes checked neibor!!


I know what I saw...lol Ask Dane he was with me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Grey phase happens, no need to check your eyes!


----------

